# Shampoo Bar



## DeliaRana (May 21, 2014)

I am new to the forum and thought I would post my shampoo bar recipe.

Camellia seed oil 40%
Coconut oil        15%
Avocado Butter  15%
Cocoa butter     10%
Mango seed Butter 10%
Castor oil           10%
Superfat            5%

Qualities
Hardness 29-54  32
Cleansing 12-22  10
Conditioning 44-69  63

I also added in some mango butter after the soap cooked along with coconut FO.  

I have only made this recipe once and used the hot process method, but it is the latest in my search for a good soap for me.  

An observation I have made about this shampoo bar is that when I wash my hair and then blow dry it, my hair has a soft feel to it.  If I let my hair air dry it has a coarse straw like feel to it.  I can use a blow dryer to style my air dried hair and it has a soft feel again.  
I wonder if the mango butter added after the cook process is the culprit.  It is held in the suspension of the soap and then deposited on the hair shaft when used.  And the heat allows it to melt into the shaft of the hair.  I may be way off base here but it is just an observation.  I think my next batch I will add camellia seed oil after the cook process.

On a side note, camellia seed oil is a good oil for skin care.  I also rub a couple drops on my hands and then run them through my hair once it is styled.  Does not leave an oily feeling in my hair or on my skin.


----------



## Susie (May 22, 2014)

Have you been using shampoo bars a long time?  Or is this a change for you?

If this is right when you swap to shampoo bars from commercially prepared shampoo, you might be experiencing FHS(Funky Hair Syndrome).  Many odd things can happen during the transition from syndet shampoo to handmade 'poo bars.


----------



## DeliaRana (May 22, 2014)

I switched from commercial shampoo to shampoo bars about 6 months ago.  I was using higher cleansing bars but they were too harsh for everyday use.  I work in a hospital so a daily shower is a must. My hair did go through a transition period. One day I washed my hair and it felt like I had poured oil all over it.  I pulled it up in a ponytail and went to work. Talk about bad hair day. Once I got home I washed it with the shampoo bar/soap and then I also used Johnson's baby shampoo.  It will strip anything.   Since then I really haven't had a problem with my hair.  I really think it is residue from the soap on the hair shaft caused by using a butter instead of an oil after the cook process. Once heat is applied it soaks in and I am left with soft hair. I use a vinegar rinse and a higher cleansing soap about once a week to help prevent build up.


----------



## Miha Engblom (May 22, 2014)

Hello DeliaRana! Thank you for sharing your shampoo recipe! That sounds like an awesome bar of soap! I normally use lots of butters in my soap, but now I get intrigued to try the  Camellia seed oil....


----------



## DeliaRana (May 22, 2014)

If you make the recipe please give me your opinions.  I haven't compared it to other soaps, and I don't know anyone else that soaps, but so far I have been happy with this recipe.  I do have another recipe that I use for a basic cleansing body bar that I am happy with also.


----------



## Miha Engblom (May 22, 2014)

One of my suppliers has something that is called camelina oil... I might get it next time I order something from them... 
You said that you use an acidic rise after your shampoo , I was just wondering how you do  so that it would not smell ? My husband has been using an solution of water and apple vinegar, but his hair was smelling vinegar afterwards.. I did not like it...


----------



## DeliaRana (May 22, 2014)

I use apple cider vinegar and water.  I don't like the smell either, that is part of the reason why I only use it once a week. I only need the rinse when I use a high cleansing shampoo bar.
Camelina oil is different from camellia seed oil.  I don't know what properties the camelina oil has, and I haven't used it.  It is worth a try though.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 23, 2014)

I do a citric acid rinse instead of vinegar. I started out with the vinegar rinses, and while the smell would go away once my hair dried, it took too long to dry! The citric acid has no smell at all. Personally, I make two showers' worth of rinse at a time (2 cups water). I started out adding in 1/24th tsp of citric acid (1/3 of a 1/8tsp), but my water here is so hard and nasty and alkaline that I've gone up to 1/4 tsp of citric acid for the 2 cups water.


----------



## grayceworks (May 23, 2014)

*Camelina vs Camellia Oils* --

Some think that the Camelina has a strong odor... I don't find that with the stuff I got from  WSP, it HAS an odor, but it's kindof sweet, I think. Maybe my sniffer's off. lol

I used it in a recent batch of hair/skin lotion, and it's lovely! My hair likes it, my skin likes it. Going to try it in a shampoo bar next.


----------



## btz (May 23, 2014)

Obsidian gave me an advice that shampoo bar should have cleansing no of 5 or less. I made mine just recently (with pine tar) and had only just used it once in the shower. So far so good, it didn't dry up my hair. I used baby soap bar before that.

You might need to use the acid rinse every time you wash your hair. I use citric acid rinse after shampoo-ing with soap/shampoo bar. No need to wash it again with water and just towel dry my hair afterwards. If I did it without the acid rinse, my hair will fell straw-y. No vinegar for me, the smell persist even after my hair is dry , not good.


----------



## DeliaRana (May 23, 2014)

I will try the citric acid rinse. I plan to do some HP soaping this weekend and just add that to my supply list.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## biarine (Jan 15, 2015)

Camelina seed oil is very similar to flax in appearance and properties but it has a much more stable shelf life and is not prone to rancidity. This delicious oil can be used for food and cosmetic purposes and comes packed with Omega-3 fatty acids, Vitamin E, and anti-oxidants. Great for the skin, hair and eyes, the nourishing properties are also popularly used as an oil additive for our animal companion’s food. This oil makes an excellent choice for natural cosmetics and especially hair care formulas.
Considered by many in the US as a weed, it was known as the “gold of pleasure”, and is still sold and marketed under this name in some parts of the world. Camelina is a small annual shrub with small pale yellow or greenish yellow flowers. It is referred to as false flax because it is often found growing in flax fields. Traditionally it was used for oil in lamps, and as feed for livestock. Recently, it has been looked at for its viability as a bio fuel alternative to corn and as a nutritional supplement for farm and domesticated animals. Because of its unrefined nature it has a deep color, heavy herbaceous odor and nutty flavor.


----------



## jnl (Jan 24, 2015)

Camelina is great.  I just bought some because I put some on my skin at the booth that was selling it and it absorbed instantly and was not greasy or shiny, and its super high in omega 3.  My bottle does not have a very strong smell, tho it does have a smell.  Like fresh peas or asparagus.  I have not used it in any products yet.  I think it will be fantastic in a lotion!


----------

